# Que coño!



## quitejaded

Pues, estoy ayudando estudiantes de Mexico para aprender íngles. Los chicos dicen palabras malas como "coño" y despues, yo digo los palabras y las personas de español están :O!

Es "pendijo" mal?
Es "carajos" mal?
es "cullijos" mal?

Que son palabras suave para usar cuando estoy anejada? Y que son los otras palabras muy malas?


----------



## Mr Jones

Si, por ejemplo:

Coño= Vulva


----------



## Cosmic

quitejaded said:


> Pues, estoy ayudando estudiantes de Mexico para aprender íngles. Los chicos dicen palabras malas como "coño" y despues, yo digo los palabras y las personas de español están :O!
> 
> Es "pendijo" mal?
> Es "carajos" mal?
> es "cullijos" mal?
> 
> Que son palabras suave para usar cuando estoy anejada? Y que son los otras palabras muy malas?


 
Pendejo = cambia el significad según los países. En Argentina se dice de los  muchachos jovenes y de los pelos del pubis. En otros paises tiene un significado simialr a tonto. Es una palabra no demasiado fuerte
Carajo = es un poco grosera , pero no demasiado
cullijos jamás la escuché.


----------



## OB1_EC

Coño por definición es vulva pero tambien puede utilizarse para demostrar enfado o asombro vgr. "coño! que rápido has terminado" no necesariamente es una mala palabra depende del sentido y connotación de la frase que sea ofensivo o no.
Pendejo es un sinónimo de Tonto e Imbécil, en méxico es un insulto y palabra no muy propia en sociedad. 
Carajo - Carajos, también denota sorpresa, enfado o asombro. Palabra muy común en los españoles.
Cullijos, no existe en el diccionario tal vez sea solo un modismo utilizado por los chicos para expresar lo mismo que lo dicho anteriormente.


----------



## Jellby

quitejaded said:


> Que son palabras suave para usar cuando estoy anejada? Y que son los otras palabras muy malas?



¿Quieres decir "enojada"?

El problema de los tacos o palabras malsonantes no es sólo que tengan un carácter grosero, sino que hay que saber usarlas en el momento y contexto adecuado, y eso me temo que sólo se aprende con la experiencia.


----------



## ariosto byron

hola!! "¡coño!" es una expresión de fastidio o asombro, por lo menos en españa. así, se puede decir:

¡coño, pues no lo sabía! (asombro)

¡a ver si terminas de una vez, coño! (fastidio)

podrían equivaler a "fuck" o "what the hell" en inglés?

un saludo


----------



## ACPO

Tambien por experiencia quiero decirte que si se rien es tal vez por el acento, porque les resulta gracioso *como* lo dices (aunque lo digas bien).
Un saludo


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Casi todos los hispanohablantes utilizan la expresión "carajo" para denotar sorpresa/molestia ("Carajo! Casi me haces caer!", ""Vete al carajo!", o "Qué carajo! Ya ni modo, déjalo así")

Pero muy pocas personas recuerdan que el significado literal de "carajo" es literalmente el miembro viril del hombre, y usar esa palabra sería similar a decir "polla" o "huevos", así que mucho cuidadito al usarla...


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola Qitejaded!
Por favor dime en que contexto han utilizado "Cullijos" , esa palabra no la conozco, o te equivocaste al escribirla...
Con respecto a las otras son solo expresionesm que depende en que entorno la utilices, ya que en confianza suenan muy normal, pero en reuniones formales todo lo contrario. ten cuidado de cuando las utilizas y tambien depende de en que Pais estes.

Saludos 
RM!!!


----------



## quitejaded

> podrían equivaler a "fuck" o "what the hell" en inglés?


Dios mio! Me parace la palaraba es como "fuck" en inglés porque "fuck" es un palabra MUY fuerte! Es MUY innappropriado (lo siento por el mal español). Que es la palabra de más fuerte en español? Creo que la palabra es como "what the hell" o "crap!".
"Crap" es como "shit" pero menos fuerte. "Shit" es inappropriado y mala. Creo que "shit" es como "mierda". "Miercoles" es como "crap" (no "Wednesday" en la situacion)?

Aye! A todos, muchas gracías!


> Por favor dime en que contexto han utilizado "Cullijos" , esa palabra no la conozco, o te equivocaste al escribirla...


Creo que lo había escrito malo. Lo siento. No puedo ganar.

Tambien, en USA "taco" no significa las malas palabras. Es una tapa! Eso es comico?


----------



## Miguelillo 87

En México, Coño casi no se usa, me sorprende que tus alumnos la digan, tal vez es por la mezcolansa que hay en los Estados Unidos de gente de américa.

Pendejo, en México sí e suna palbra fuerte y no es muy aconsejable usarla, al menos que te lleves muy pero muy bien con ellos.

Carajo(s) Pues oy no le emcuebtro la grosería, digo no e smuy educada y no las vas a usar frente al presidente o tu jefe en una junta, pero ´si es úsual y no es muy grosera.

Y de la optra me auno a todos ¿Qué CARAJOS es eso?


----------



## lazarus1907

Creí que "coño" no se usaba o incluso no se conocía en México. Si quieres eufemismos, puedes decir "¡Ostras!" (en vez de "ostia"), "¡Caramba!" (en vez de "coño"), etc.


----------



## ricomn

Estoy de acuerdo en México no se usa la palabra coño, sería interesante saber si en el resto de hispanoamérica la conocen y usan, así se aclararía un poco la duda


----------



## Domtom

Cosmic said:


> cullijos jamás la escuché.


 
Quizá sea un galicismo, _couille _es cojón en francés, y _culló _también, pero en catalán. Fuere como fuere, instintivamente creo que _cullijos _guarda relación con esa parte del "aparato" masculino.
-


----------



## ariosto byron

"carajo" en españa si es grosero, ya que hace referencia al miembro masculino. Así, si quieres ofender a alguien le puedes decir: "vete al carajo." O si no estas de acuerdo con algo: "¡Y un carajo!"

Pero no son, ni mucho menos, expresiones que puedas usar en un ambiente formal. Sólo con amigos o con gente que realmente conoces bien (o a la que no te importa en absoluto ofender, jeje).


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

ricomn said:


> Estoy de acuerdo en México no se usa la palabra coño, sería interesante saber si en el resto de hispanoamérica la conocen y usan, así se aclararía un poco la duda


 
Sí, aquí se conoce y se usa esa palabra.  De hecho, creo que es el 'taco' que más se usa aquí, aunque es muy fuerte.  Por todo, absolutamente TODO, cualquier persona te suelta una de esas.  

Si pisas a alguien: "C*ño, me pisaste!"
Si alguien está molesto: "Dónde c*ño están las llaves?"
Si te metes en los asuntos de alguien: "Y a tí qué c*ño te importa?"
Para hacer desaparecer a alguien: "Vete pa'l c*ño" o "Mándalo/a pa'l c*ño"

Pero la más fuerte que se usa aquí es "c*ño de la madre".  Es algo como "mother f*cker", pero con otra gramática.  Es una tremenda vulgaridad, y si un niño lo dice frente a sus padres, se gana la paliza del año!!



Domtom said:


> Quizá sea un galicismo, _couille _es cojón en francés, y _culló _también, pero en catalán. Fuere como fuere, instintivamente creo que _cullijos _guarda relación con esa parte del "aparato" masculino.
> -


 
¿Será algo como "culo", para referirse a la parte de atrás?  (Perdonen mi 'francés...')  Eso sí tiene un significado, y no sé en España, pero aquí es un taco.  Aunque, desde luego, la mayoría de las personas lo usan...


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

lazarus1907 said:


> Creí que "coño" no se usaba o incluso no se conocía en México. Si quieres eufemismos, puedes decir "¡Ostras!" (en vez de "ostia"), "¡Caramba!" (en vez de "coño"), etc.


 
En lo personal, no me gusta el lenguaje vulgar en lo absoluto, y vivo en guerra con mis alumnos sobre eso.  Por ello, normalmente escucho muchos eufemismos de esos. Quieres unos cuántos más?

Caraj*=>Caray, carrizo.

Coñ*=>Cónchale, o concha (cuidado con esa última, hay partes en que sí es vulgar)

M*erda=>Miércoles.

Vaina (aquí, es como decir "m*erda")=>Vale o baile.

Verga (igual que Vaina)=>Bestia, versia (la última no significa nada, igual que cónchale; es sólo un eufemismo)

Hay muchos más, pero creo que con esas es suficiente.  Normalmente no los uso.  Francamente, mis favoritos y más creativos son en inglés, pero creo que eso no va en este foro...


----------



## ricomn

Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> Si pisas a alguien: "C*ño, me pisaste!"
> Si alguien está molesto: "Dónde c*ño están las llaves?"
> Si te metes en los asuntos de alguien: "Y a tí qué c*ño te importa?"
> Para hacer desaparecer a alguien: "Vete pa'l c*ño" o "Mándalo/a pa'l c*ño"


 
vaya està un poco fuerte, seguramente quitejaded estará tomando nota y sacando conclusiones importantes del origen de las palabras y sus discipulos.


----------



## lforestier

Coño es una palabra de asombro y de enojo en Puerto Rico. Se usa mucho pero es vulgar. Para demostrar enojo sin decir palabras antísonas, puedes decir "caramba" ya que las alternativas (Carajo, coño, etc.) no son muy apropiadas en un ambiente escolar.


----------



## BETOREYES

Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> En lo personal, no me gusta el lenguaje vulgar en lo absoluto, y vivo en guerra con mis alumnos sobre eso. Por ello, normalmente escucho muchos eufemismos de esos. Quieres unos cuántos más?
> 
> Caraj*=>Caray, carrizo.
> 
> Coñ*=>Cónchale, o concha (cuidado con esa última, hay partes en que sí es vulgar)
> 
> M*erda=>Miércoles.
> 
> Vaina (aquí, es como decir "m*erda")=>Vale o baile.
> 
> Verga (igual que Vaina)=>Bestia, versia (la última no significa nada, igual que cónchale; es sólo un eufemismo)
> 
> Hay muchos más, pero creo que con esas es suficiente. Normalmente no los uso. Francamente, mis favoritos y más creativos son en inglés, pero creo que eso no va en este foro...


 
¡Vé!
No sabía que conchale era un eufemismo de coño. ¡Qué inocencia!.
Vaina lo aprendimos de la costa y no sé si allá tenga el mismo significado que en Venezuela. Aquí significa cosa, y se usa mucho como expresión: 
"¡Qué vaina!" => ¡Qué cosas!
De hecho hay una canción de los años 60 ó 70 que se llama café y petróleo que hace un paralelo entre cosas colombianas y venezolanas, y comparan "Conchale vale", con "¡Cómo son las vainas!". Tal vez haya un matiz nuevo que debo descubrir.

Otra cosa que me extraña mucho, es que en Venezuela, en la costa atlántica colombiana y en gran parte del caribe se use y se entienda "coño", pero desde donde empiezan los Andes (me refiero a los Andes colombianos) ya no se use, e incluso no se entienda.

Yo aprendí el significado de coño después de viejo, y ahora le pregunto a muchas amigas (los hombres generalmente saben más de "groserías") y me entero de que tampoco saben.


----------



## Verenno

Pero si no es así no me deja poner enlaces


----------



## Verenno

Pero si no es así no me deja poner enlaces


----------



## Verenno

Lo siento,tengo que postear un enlace y me pide que tenga 30 mensajes


----------



## Verenno

SorrySOrry.....


----------



## Verenno

.....................


----------



## Verenno

ddddddddddddddd


----------



## Verenno

ffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Verenno

hecha la ley,hecha la trampa


----------



## Verenno

son las normas del foro,me pide 30 posts


----------



## Verenno

lo siento ..............................


----------



## Verenno

--------------------------


----------



## Verenno

vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## Verenno

qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq


----------



## Verenno

gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## Verenno

no entiendo estas normas


----------



## Verenno

no entiendo estas normas2


----------



## Verenno

no entiendo estas normas3


----------



## Verenno

Pido disculpas a todos


----------



## Verenno

Pido disculpas a todos+


----------



## Verenno

Pido disculpas a todos++


----------



## Verenno

Pido disculpas a todos+++


----------



## Verenno

Pido disculpas a todos++++


----------



## Verenno

Pido disculpas a todos+++++


----------



## Verenno

ya queda poco


----------



## Verenno

ya queda menos


----------



## Verenno

bueno,pues con este....


----------



## Verenno

creo que ya está


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

En España se usan de forma creciente las palabras que Quitajaded llama 'inapropiadas' con toda razón. Y se oyen en televisión, usadas por entrevistados, y en los doblajes de películas de cine. Una peste.
A las mencionadas hay que añadir 'puta' y 'puto' usados como calificativos. Cierra la puta boca, olvídate del puto dinero, etc. etc.
Para mi sorpresa, parece que 'coño' es poco usado en algunos países hispanos de América. Colijo que el poco uso es en el lenguaje solamente, porque en otro caso no me explico la alta tasa de natalidad.


----------



## satogato

*PALABRA CARAJO*
 

*La palabra **CARAJO, según la Real Academia de la Lengua Española, es la palabra con la que se denominaba a la pequeña  canastilla que se encontraba en lo alto de los mastiles de las carabelas (navíos antiguos) y desde donde los vigías oteaban el horizonte en busca de señales de tierra.
*
*El **CARAJO, dada su ubicación, en un área de mucha inestabilidad (en lo alto del mástil es donde se manifiesta con mayor inestabilidad el rolido o movimiento lateral de un barco); también era considerado un lugar de "castigo" para aquellos marinos que cometían alguna infracción a bordo.
*
*El castigado era enviado a cumplir horas y hasta días enteros en el **CARAJO, y cuando bajaba lo hacía tan mareado, que se mantenía tranquilo por un buen par de días.
*
*De allí viene la expresión **"MANDAR AL CARAJO" y las pequeñas variantes que abajo se detallan:
*
*El **CARAJO es un concepto amplio. Es la palabra que define toda la gama de sentimientos humanos y todos los estados de ánimo. Cuántas veces, al apreciar que una cosa es buena o te gusta, no has exclamado:
*
*"ESTO ESTA MAS BUENO QUE EL CARAJO"
*
*Si la forma de proceder de una persona te causa admiración entonces dices:
*
*"ESE TIPO ES DEL CARAJO"
*
*Si un comerciante se siente deprimido por la situación actual y por el estado de su negocio, exclama:
*
*"SI ESTO SIGUE ASI, NOS VAMOS A IR PARA EL CARAJO"
*
*Cuando alguien se encuentra con un amigo que hace mucho tiempo no ve, le saluda asi :
*
*"QUE ES DE TU VIDA, DONDE CARAJO TE HABIAS METIDO TODO ESTE TIEMPO ?"
*
*Si te habla un extranjero y no entiendes lo que dice, le preguntas al intérprete:
*
*"QUE CARAJO ES LO QUE DICE ESTE ?"
*
*Si algo te importa poco, te importa un **carajo, pero....si ese algo te importa mucho, entonces te importa más que el carajo.
*
*Esa mujer (o ese hombre) está más buena (o) que el **carajo.
*
*Fulano vive más lejos que el **carajo.
*
*CARAJO !!!! y no hay nada que no se pueda definir, explicar o enfatizar sin añadir un carajo.
*
*Por eso es que estoy enviando este saludo del **carajo, y espero que te agrade su contenido más que el carajo.
*

*COROLARIO :
*
*A partir de este momento, podremos decir **CARAJO, o mandar a alguien pa'l carajo !!!!, con un poco más de cultura y autoridad académica........
*

*Te envía este mensaje, alguien que te aprecia más que el **carajo !!!!!

*


----------



## quitejaded

Veranno? Que carajo? ...

Gracías de todos! Os/Se quiero!


----------



## Jellby

quitejaded said:


> *¿*Vera*n*o? *¿*Qu*é* carajo? ...
> 
> *¡*Grac*i*as *a* todos! *¡*Os/*Los/Les* quiero!



De nada


----------



## garale

Hola, 
cuando me enojo y como en mi trabajo no puedo ni debo decir palabras fuertes uso la expresion " ay que loquita" tal vez te sirva por que el usar las otras palabras te puede coasionar algun mal entendido con alguien ya que si son muy fuertes, solo que te lleves de maravilla con esa persona que es cuando la usamos aqui en México.


----------



## BETOREYES

Jellby said:


> *¡*Grac*i*as *a* todos! *¡*Os/*Los/Les* quiero!.
> De nada


 
¿También está aceptado el leismo para el plural?
Lo digo, porque aquí no se usa y me suena raro, pero tal vez ya esté aceptado.


----------



## Jellby

BETOREYES said:


> ¿También está aceptado el leismo para el plural?
> Lo digo, porque aquí no se usa y me suena raro, pero tal vez ya esté aceptado.



El leísmo de cortesía (al tratar a alguien de "usted") sí.


----------



## BETOREYES

Jellby said:


> El leísmo de cortesía (al tratar a alguien de "usted") sí.


De acuerdo. Pero ¿con "ustedes" también?


----------



## Mafe Dongo

Beto, yo soy de la costa norte de Colombia (BQ). 
*Vaina=Cosa *Se utiliza mucho. 
*Vaina* es una palabra que representa bastante la idiosincrasia costeña (vaina, eche, nojoda) 
*Coño=mierda/culo*  Esa es palabra de viejos. Los jovenes utilizamos mas culo.  
_¿Qué culo/coño estabas pensando? ¿Por qué culo/coño hiciste eso?_

Se usan entre amigos y gente con la que tienes cierta confianza, solo entre conocidos. No son palabras para estar en boca de niños y tampoco son  palabras que utilizaría formalmente.


----------



## Fiorestano

"*COÑO*" se usa mucho en ciertas partes de México, como Veracruz o Yucatán. En Tabasco dicen "*COÑU*". "*PENDEJO*" también, aunque es un poco más fuerte. "*PENDEJETE*" "*TARUGO*" o "*BABOSO*" son la versión "_light_" de dicha palabra. "*CARAJO*" es muy usada en México. La última NO la conozco. De cualquier forma, todas son palabrotas.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

He buscado 'carajo' en el "Diccionario de la lengua española" de la Real Academia Española (que nadie me pida explicaciones sobre el uso de las mayúsculas, porque no las tengo) vigésimo primera edición, y no aparece la acepción de *pequeña canastilla que se encontraba en lo alto de los mastiles de las carabelas *que dice satogato; por el contrario, trae las frases compuesta de 'irse al...', 'mandar al...' y no valer un...' en el sentido 
malsonante que es habitual. Me pregunto si satogato es un bromista del carajo paracarriba o tiene una edición que desconozco del susodicho diccionario. Lo que si aparece es 'caraja', como vela cuadrada que los pescadores de Veracruz largan en un botalón; ese es todo el uso marítimo que he encontrado de lo que podría ser la señora del carajo.
Y aquí pondría, si supiera, una de esas figuritas con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja.
Como no sé la suplo diciendo que la acepción de satogato justificaría que a la Armada Invencible (nombre obviamente discutible) se le llamase el Gran Carajal.
Nos vemos.
Manuel


----------



## Jellby

BETOREYES said:


> De acuerdo. Pero ¿con "ustedes" también?



Sí:

Otro caso de leísmo generalizado en todo el mundo hispánico es el llamado «leísmo de cortesía». Se trata del uso de _*le(s)*_ en función de complemento directo cuando el referente es un interlocutor al que se trata de _usted_.


----------

